# BGE Butt #2



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Wareagle 50 inspired me to cook a butt on my egg. Did the usual rub down with the Bad Byron's and cooked around 230 for 16 hours. The butt weighed a little over 7 lbs. Shreded it up and put a homemade sauce using cider vinegar, turbinado, kosher salt, cracked pepper and cayenne pepper flakes. Once again the Dragons Breath charcoal performed great. One firebox full lasted the entire time and held tempature extremely well.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Making me hungry


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Where do u get dragons breath charcoal?


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



bfish said:


> Where do u get dragons breath charcoal?


From Escambia Electric Motor...Hotreels on the PFF


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper, Dragons Breath is great! Good job on the butt!!!


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks tasty, yea Dragons Breath is great charcoal, it burns hotter, longer and cleaner than any other.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

Here is a pic of one of the shoulders we just did on our backwoods smoker up in Memphis this weekend. We competed in Memphis in May BBQ contest this past weekend. The family had fun and ate well!!!!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I cooked one as well this weekend. Rubbed it down with bad byrons that I doctored up and injected with apple cider and bbq sauce. 13 hours at 250. pulled it off wrapped it in foil and stuck in a cooler for 3 hours. Best but I've ever had.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Pro move with the turbinado!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks great!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:

I seldom use a rub on butts anymore. I spray a 4/1 parts apple juice to cider vinegar mixture about once an hour during the smoke. My family and friends seem to like it with just smoke and spray on the meat.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

How long did you cook direct, vs over a drip pan or wrapped. Some recipes I see have a 1-2 hour direct time, then some indirect or over drip pan time. Other recipes seem to be all indirect or indirect, then wrapped. What is best?


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

flappininthebreeze said:


> How long did you cook direct, vs over a drip pan or wrapped. Some recipes I see have a 1-2 hour direct time, then some indirect or over drip pan time. Other recipes seem to be all indirect or indirect, then wrapped. What is best?


All Indirect. Direct will burn it.


----------

